

How To Choose A Logo Designer - mqt
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/11/09/how-to-choose-a-logo-designer/

======
tlrobinson
Fight the urge to go with one of those logo factories that churns out dozens
of rehashed logos. It's a waste of money.

